# ACSI card



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I have been looking at the ACSI card website, it doesn't say if there is a limit to the number of time per year it can be used. Is this the case or can it be used as often as one wishes within the year, low season of course.
thanks 
curlyboy

...I ask this as we would like to visit one particular site, Les Criques de Porteils, for a period of two weeks in May next year and the saving seems very good indeed


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

You can use it as often as you like


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

You can indeed use it as often as you like, which suits your next trip. Be aware that, for future trips, not all the sites on ACSI website are in the book or accept the card.

Some of the ones that don't do the discount card are real beauts, and can be even cheaper.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

That is because there are two ACSI sites - one for the camping card

http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/europe/

and one for the 9600 ACSI inspected sites.

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/?aff=2278


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Great system, we use it whenever possible. Occasionally it's cheaper to just ask the site for a discount but not often.

Highly recommended.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

BwB said:


> Great system, we use it whenever possible. Occasionally it's cheaper to just ask the site for a discount but not often.
> 
> Highly recommended.


I usually ask the price for the length of our stay and compare it with acsi price, can be cheaper for longer stays.

Sue


----------

